# what oil do you use.



## lukett225 (Feb 3, 2013)

What's the best oil to use on are cars


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Luke, Correct Audi spec is 504/507. Fully syn 5w-30... Common oils are Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 & Mobil1 ESP 5w-30.
I use Motul 504/507 5w-30.
Hoggy.


----------



## lukett225 (Feb 3, 2013)

Cheers Hoggy


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

It´s LongLife spec. You can use 502.00, 503.01 spec too. I personally use Shell 5W40, drained every 10 000 kilometres (approx 7500 miles?). 
I won't put any longlife oil in my engine, specially Castrol one.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No such thing as a Long Life oil , only in name...although years ago Audi used the term "Long Life" to be able to charge more for the same oil.
503.01 is the old spec but correct for 225 & above. 504/507 is the latest spec....
503.01 or 504/507 should be used whether on fixed or AVS service regime. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

Total 5w40 and I change it every 5000km ind it's much better then the dealer recommended castrol which is not bad but total is the best


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Tt225qc said:


> Total 5w40 and I change it every 5000km ind it's much better then the dealer recommended castrol which is not bad but total is the best


Hi, What spec is the Total oil you use. ? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

IMHO, Castrol 0w40 far better than 5w30 or god forbid 0w20, 0w30......bare in mind that 1.8T is old engine and most of our cars had plenty of life, so for me, 0w20/0w30 and 5w30 oil grades which all have that 504/507 spec are in fact too thin.
Castrol 0w40 works very well, and it is correct spec, 503.1


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Tare071 said:


> IMHO, Castrol 0w40 far better than 5w30 or god forbid 0w20, 0w30......bare in mind that 1.8T is old engine and most of our cars had plenty of life, so for me, 0w20/0w30 and 5w30 oil grades which all have that 504/507 spec are in fact too thin.
> Castrol 0w40 works very well, and it is correct spec, 503.1


Hi, According to Opie Oil Castrol Edge 0w-40 is not 503.01 but 502/505 which is not the correct spec for TT 225 & above.
http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-69382-castr ... e-oil.aspx
I'm not suggesting it will do any harm short term, but stating it is not the spec Audi recommend for the TT engine which is subject to sludging, causing low oil pressure.

Hoggy,


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

It´s very bizarre, this is exactly what happens when you use Castrol 5W30, short interval, on 3.2,engine... At middle term (70 000 km) your engine is totally black... Doesn't happen with other oils.


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been using total quartz 9000 energy 5w40 and hoggy u asked what rating it's vw 502.00/505.00 also approved for Mercedes BMW and porshe


----------



## bassett (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe just something with my last car (225 1.8t) but when it ran on Mobile 1 5w/30 ESP it seemed to get through quite a lot between oil changes. I know these engines can use oil but mine felt slightly excessive maybe 2 litres in 4,000 miles, although it ran like a dream for 4 years running a stage one map 265bhp/303lbft. I would be tempted to try the castrol edge if had it again but it stupidly only comes in 4L containers.

Anyone tried quantum? is this VAG's own oil as it used to be fairly cheap from GSF

Adam


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

what would be good in tt180? 100k?

thanks guys


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tt225qc , 502/505 is not the correct Audi spec for TT 225 & above. 503.01 or the latest spec 504/507 is.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Always used Quantum Synta Platinum 5w40 on all my 1.8T's


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

Well for 5w40 there doesn't seem to be 504 507 kind of weird only the 5w30 is and from dealer they give u castrol edge 5w40
And it's also 502 505


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tt225qc , Even dealers are known to supply the wrong spec oil, the reason I always supply my own oil, as Audi dealer would have used the wrong spec at the first service of my new TT 12 years ago.  :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

VW oil spec 502 and 505 definetley isnt the the right spec for a TT and as far as IM aware the correct spec VW504/507 only comes in 5w30 viscosity.

Theres a useful website to compare the relative performance of varyious oil specs including most of the VW ones, API, ACEA etc, see This Link. If you compare VW 505 with VW504, you can clearly see that VW504 offers superior performance in most areas, so I cant think of a reason not to use it.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

so what oil would be best for my tt180 a 5w30 504/507


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

I've asked an Audi specialist and they recommend using higher viscosity oils (10w40) for cars with high mileage due to increased tolerances...apparently it will reduce oil consumption/burning


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

Like said 504 507 only available as a 5w30 and I'm using 5w40 is the 502 505 that much different? Am I doing any harm? I find it doesn't burn at all in between changes and cold starts are quiet and easy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

JoshyTT said:


> so what oil would be best for my tt180 a 5w30 504/507


Hi Joshy, Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 are common oils of that correct spec & easy to obtain.
I use Motul VW SPECIFIC 504 00-507 00 5W-30, not so common & not so easy to obtain. 
Hoggy.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

thankyou would i benefit more from a 10w30 due to mileage?


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Well I am going to try:

TRIPLE QX 5w30 Fully Synthetic (For VAG applications) Engine Oil 5Ltr

Approved By VW for VW 504.00/507.00 Specifications

5L + oil filter delivered for £31 and £1.50 topcashback = worth a try


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Joshy, 10w-40 may be better for a worn engine, but as neither 10w-30 or 10w-40 come in 503.01 or 504/507 spec, I wouldn't use or recommend either. 
Hoggy.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I have owned my 225 TT since new and have covered 120k miles, I have always used the VW spec oils, initially 503.01 and latterly 504/507. I used AVS servicing for around the first 50k and then changed to 10k oil changes.

My engine is still in good condition and last year I dropped the sump to check the oil strainer, it was fine with no sludge. I also checked the oil pressure which was well within the limits. The engine has always been a bit of an oil burner, needing about 1 litre every 2k, this figure hasnt increased as the miles have increased and I put it down to oil seeping past the turbo bearing seals.

The 1.8T engine is prone to a number of problems including sludge and being turbo charged its vital to use a synthetic oil of the correct grade which can handle the turbo heat and ensure engine cleanliness. On top of this, the introduction of long life servicing (AVS) added further demands on the oil to perform and the result was the VW503.01 spec.

In latter years, this spec has been enhanced to improve fuel economy (hence only 5w30), anti wear, anti sludge and catalytic converter protection (low saps) features, the result is the VW 504 petrol and VW 507 diesel specs.

I dont think using a 5W40 would have much impact on oil consumption and really this kind of advise to use a thicker oil on an older engine is nonsense as thicker oil will reduce flow and increase wear. Better to use the correct viscosity oil, get the oil pressure tested and if needed clean the oil strainer and/or replace the oil pump given that a new oil pump is less than £100.

Regarding the use of VW505 oils, I guess you could get away with it in the short term, however since there is barely any difference in the price between VW505 and VW504/507 it hardly seems worth it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Shootist said:


> Well I am going to try:TRIPLE QX 5w30 Fully Synthetic (For VAG applications) Engine Oil 5Ltr
> Approved By VW for VW 504.00/507.00 Specifications
> 5L + oil filter delivered for £31 and £1.50 topcashback = worth a try


Hi, If spec is correct & cheaper, then Yes use it.
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... &0&cc5_247
Hoggy.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Joshy, 10w-40 would be better for a worn engine, but as neither 10w-30 or 10w-40 come in 503.01 or 504/507 spec, I wouldn't use or recommend either.
> Hoggy.


thankyou hoggy il peruse the oil menu at opie oils 

goodnight all.


----------



## Tagbartok (Mar 30, 2013)

I had been researching this myself before finding this thread. Many oil suppliers ask for the type of service regime the engine is on before stating their recommendations which are; for extended max drain: 5w30 fully synthetic or for normal drain every 12 months/10,000 miles: 5w40 fully synthetic. 
This applies to both my TT and A3 neither of which are on the extended service intervals. 
I had been using Gulf Formula G 5w40 fully synthetic in my last car which exceeds 502:00 505:00 spec because it's good value at around £20 for 5 litres from a major manufacturer. As I have got about 7 litres of this in the garage I was planning to use it but now I'm not sure. 
Steve.


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Tare071 said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO, Castrol 0w40 far better than 5w30 or god forbid 0w20, 0w30......bare in mind that 1.8T is old engine and most of our cars had plenty of life, so for me, 0w20/0w30 and 5w30 oil grades which all have that 504/507 spec are in fact too thin.
> ...


http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/bp_in ... 971_05.pdf

Opie is wrong


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

I Just got my car and when mods finished I will be running Mobil 1 unless I am told differently


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

For those like me who are confused about all these VAG oil spec codes here is a useful list:

*VW 500.00*
Volkswagen specification for multigrade engine oils for gasoline engines with SAE 5W-X/10W-X viscosity. This is an "old" oil specification and is applicable to engines built before model year 2000 (up to August 1999). Oils with an approval made post March 1997 were given an alternative, later VW specification.

*VW 501.01*
Conventional motor oils suitable for some VW engines built before MY 2000. This is an "old" oil specification and is applicable to engines built before model year 2000 (up to August 1999). Oils with an approval made post March 1997 were given an alternative, later VW specification.

*VW 502.00*
Oil for gasoline engines. Successor of VW 501.01 and VW 500.00 specification. Recommended for those which are subject to arduous conditions. It must not be used for any engines with variable service intervals or any which are referred to under other specifications.

*VW 503.00*
Long-life gasoline engine oil for VW cars with WIV (system for longer service intervals). Also meets ACEA A1, SAE 0W-30 or 5W-30 specification.

*VW 503.01*
This specification is specifically for Audi RS4, Audi TT, S3 and Audi A8 6.0 V12 models with outputs of more than 180bhp, running with variable service intervals (30,000km or 2 years). Now superceeded by the VW 504.00 specification.

*VW 504.00*
The VW 504 00 specification superceedes the VW 503 00 and VW 503.01 specifications. VW 504 00 oils are suitable for engines meeting the demands of Euro IV emissions standards.

*VW 505.00*
Passenger car diesel engine oil specification, minimum performance level CCMC PD-2. Lists viscosities SAE 5W-50, 10W-50/60, 15W-40/50, 20W-40/50 requiring 13% max. evaporation loss and SAE 5W-30/40, 10W-30/40 requiring 15% max. evaporation loss.

*VW 505.01*
Special engine oil for VW turbodiesel engines with pump-injector-unit and for the V8 Commonrail turbodiesel engines. Meets ACEA B4 SAE 5W-40 specification.

*VW 506.00*
These oils are suitable for diesel engines with extended service intervals of up to 50,000km / 2 years. Not for use on engines with a single injector pump. Oil change is indicated by the electronic service indicator. Viscosity is SAE 0W30.

*VW 506.01*
These oils are especially for "Pumpe-Düse" (unit injector or "PD" engines) running on extended service intervals (30,000 - 50,000km / 24 months). Oil change is indicated by the electronic service indicator.

*VW 507.00*
Low SAPS oils suitable for Euro 4 engines and almost all VAG diesel engines from 2000 onwards with extended service intervals, unitary injector pumps and also Pumpe-Düse ("PD") engines. Excludes V10, R5 engines and VW Commercial vehicles without fitted DPF (diesel particulate filters) - these must use a 506 01 specification oil.

*VW 508.00*
This standard is not yet released. It will probably require a low SAPS oil with energy conserving properties.


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I been using total 5w40 502 505 spec but I'm going to switch to 5w30 504 507 spec next oil change thanks o this thread lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tare071, The Australian website does state 503.01 which is the older spec & suitable, but the same name oil, specs do vary in different parts of the world, so I will still believe the UK info, rather than the Aussy webite. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Shootist said:


> Well I am going to try:
> 
> TRIPLE QX 5w30 Fully Synthetic (For VAG applications) Engine Oil 5Ltr
> 
> ...


Yup just bought 6 litres of this and the free filter for my V6.


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

5W30 and longlife intervals are well known for timing chain stretching on 3.2s, as reported on german forums for example. I won't put this oil in my engine, even if somebody gives it to me. I don't know how it works on 1.8, but some guys have had very bad experiences with longlife oil (timing chains cost £2000 minimum to replace). Seen on a french OC forum on a 3.2 A6 too (engine derivated from the 4.2 FSI). Same thing on my dad's Murano (tensioners abutting). 
No LL oil nor intervals for me thanks. :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I used to use the Motul E-tech 8100 Ester based oil that met 503.01, first at 0W-40 and later 0W-30. Ester based synthetics are superior as the oil molecules cling electronically so help with cold starts where most of the engine wear usually occurs. They are a regulatory requirement for aircraft engines and are superior to other synthetics.

Motull changed the spec rather sneakily to be non ester and 502.00 recently however. That meant there was no Ester based synthetic available that met 503.01 or 504.00.

The main point about 503.01 or 504.00 for the increased bearing load of the 225 TT is the higher shear stress and film strength of these oils which protect the bearings from wear at the extremes of bearing pressure. You can get oils with extreme pressure additives for competition use however which provide even better protection in this respect.

After some research I decided upon the Gulf Competition Ester based oil available in different viscosities and opted for the 0W-30. This does not cary the 503.01 spec or the 504.00 (spec approval is expensive) but I am confident it would meet and exceed the extreme bearing pressure load spec and if you are on the short service interval the long life service will not be a problem. The main point about long life was to use a fully synthetic (which this is) as the mineral based content of a part synthetic will degrade and form sludge. Viscosity improvers in a multigrade also degrade, so the closer together the two numbers in the viscosity grade the better e.g. 0W-50 bad 0W-30 good.

It's cheaper too and comes in 5l containers. If you are out of manufacturers warranty there's no need to stick to a specific spec - just make sure the new oil exceeds requirements for the intended use.

Incidentally, if you've ben running synthetic oil there will be little engine wear and really no need to change to higher viscosity. Higher viscosity is better for bearing load once it gets there but it's less likely to get there at high engine speed due to the oil pump pressure limiting valve - this sets a maximum pressure at the pump and flow/pressure drops quicker with higher viscosity after that point, so in particular your valve train is more likely to suffer through starvation. Better to get good oil there in the first place and keep it coming. :wink:


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes but Castrol synth oil is in fact hydro cracked one, with a worse quality than PAO. Ester based oils are the better ones.

Castrol is Group III, Shell Group IV (PAO) and Motul 300V Group V (ester based).

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synthetic_oil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I trust millers and use Nanotech 5w40 in my qs  
I used to use mobil 1 religiously in all my other audi's, but as of late i have heard compelling evidence of their product having been watered down as it were..Still a good oil but there are much better products on the market now.

Damien.


----------



## kungfupanda (Dec 14, 2010)

Quantum Longlife III from TPS for mine. Official VAG oil brewed by Castrol and up until recently was on offer for £20 for 5 litres. Cheap as chips!!!


----------



## Tagbartok (Mar 30, 2013)

Changed the oil in my TT and A3 yesterday and used Quantum Longlife 3.
Steve


----------

